# sabatona speedway



## magnetracerj5 (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if sabotona speedway races regulary any info would be appreciated thanx


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

www.sabatona.com

Len can be reached through the site - all contact info is there


----------



## magnetracerj5 (Oct 30, 2010)

*thanx*

thanx for the info the track looks awesome would love to race on it


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang. that looks like a REALLY fast track. 

--rick


----------

